# ESI nEar 08 Classic Test-Vorbereitung: Status: Test ist erschienen!



## HAWX (18. Juni 2011)

Ursprünglich hies dieser Thread: "Teufel Concept C 200 VS Edifier S530"
Nach der Beratung in diesem Thread, habe ich schließlich wie in diesem  Thread zu lesen die oben genannten Aktiv-Monitore gekauft.
Da ich mich dazu entschlossen habe einen Test zu den ESI 08ern zu  schreiben habe ich diesen Thread umbenannt, denn die letzten Seiten  haben ausschließlich mit dem Erstellen des Test zu tun.

Ich plane folgende Musiktitel mit in den Test aufzunehmen: (aktualisiert)
-Nickelback: Fight for all the wrong reasons
-Hurts: Stay
-Michael Jackson: Childhood
-Creed: Weathered
-Celine Dion: I'm alive
-Pink Floyd: The happiest days of our lives
-The white Stripes: Seven Nation

Hier der einstige Ausgangspunkt:
Moin Leute,
ich spiele seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken, mir neue Boxen für meinen PC zuzulegen.
Vorweg ich bin nicht wirklich ein Sound-Profi habe mich aber in letzter Zeit einwenig in die Materie eingelesen.

Derzeit vorhanden ist bei mir:
Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Titanium
Boxen: Philipps MS460 5.1 Boxen
Ich finde das meine jetzigen Boxen ganz okay sind, aber es doch deutlich besser gehen sollte. Gerade wenn man mal etwas lauter aufdreht merkt man doch das der Subwoofer arg an seine Grenzen stößt.

Ich suche nun ein 2.1 System für ca 200-250 Euro. Ein 5.1 System will ich nicht mehr, da mir schlicht zu viele Kabel rumliegen und ich die Boxen nicht ordentlich anordnen kann. 

Mein Raum ist ca. 20qm groß und soll angemessen beschallt werden. Ich mag es gerne etwas basslastiger. Bin aber auch nicht jemand der den Sub bis zum Ende aufdreht. Ich möchte aufjedenfall aktiv Boxen haben, die ich direkt an den PC anschließen kann. Die Boxen werden ausschließlich zum Musik hören und selten zum Spielen benutzt.(Zum Spielen hab ich eher mein Headset auf)
Ich höre überwiegend Rock und Punk-Rock in Richtung Rise Against, Breaking Benjamin und Papa Roach, aber auch aktuelle Chart Musik von David Guetta, Usher etc...

Folgende Boxen-Systeme sind mir bei meiner Recherche ins Auge gefallen:


Edifier S530 Gaming 2.1 System (SPK-EF-S530) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Concept C 200 USB Connect - Teufel

Nun ist es an euch für welches der beiden ich mich entscheiden sollte. Gegebenenfalls auch ein anderes?
Am Teufel zweifle ich etwas an der USB-Soundkarte, ob die mit meiner X-Fi mithalten kann. Leider ist es ja nicht mit Klinke erhältlich!?

Ich würde mich sehr über zahlreiche Ratschläge und Meinungen freuen!


----------



## Bier (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

In dem Fall ist das Edifier um einiges besser. Wären denn Aktivmonitore (2.0) eine Alternative für dich?
Vor allem in Sachen Musik hast du dadurch enorme Vorteile. Und ja die können auch ordentlich Bass machen


----------



## HAWX (18. Juni 2011)

Bier schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Fall ist das Edifier um einiges besser. Wären denn Aktivmonitore (2.0) eine Alternative für dich?
> Vor allem in Sachen Musik hast du dadurch enorme Vorteile. Und ja die können auch ordentlich Bass machen



Wie gesagt ich bin nicht so der Sound-Profi.
Worin liegen denn generelle Stärken und Schwächen bei Aktiv-Monitoren?

Das Edifier ist also besser? Was ich so den Tests entnehmen konnte ist das das Concept C knapp die Nase vorn hat...


----------



## Bier (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Auf tests kannst du ganz getrost schei*en
Die sind auch oft mal gekauft.
Bei 2.1 Systemen hast du den Nachteil, dass die Satelliten nicht tief genug kommen. Der Sub Spielt nur die tiefen Frequenzen. Dazuwischen entsteht dann ein Frequenzloch.
Bei Filmen und Games mag das nicht so auffallen, bei Musik aber schon.
Die Aktivmonitore haben zwar nicht so einen dröhnenden Bass wie das Edifier, aber dafür einen um einiges Präziseren.

*Edit: *1000. Beitrag


----------



## Caspar (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

@ Bier 
Erstmal Gratulation. 

@HAWX
Für Musik sind aktive Monitore auf jeden Fall die bessere Lösung. 
Um mal noch einen Vorschlag zu machen, die 8" hauen schon ordentlich rein.  
ESI Near 08 Classic Aktiv Monitore

Achja, viel tiefer dürften das Edifier & Teufel auch nicht spielen. Für Musik ist der Tiefgang ausserdem Nebensache und der Rest entschädigt die paar Hz enorm.


----------



## Bier (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*



Caspar schrieb:


> @ Bier
> Erstmal Gratulation.


 
 danke. Du brauchst ja auch nur noch 2


----------



## Sync (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Naja ist ja auch eine Frage des Schreibtisches. Würden die beiden aktiven vom Platz her hinpassen?
Wenn ja würde ich auch zu denen greifen.
Habe mich vor einiger Zeit in Sachen Musik von meinem Z 5500 getrennt und höre Musik nur noch über meine KH oder über meine Magnat Quantum 605.
Es klingt einfach wesentlich "besser" finde ich. Auf einmal habe ich Volumen und Mitten 

Aber wenn du schlicht nen engen Schreibtisch hast und nirgens Platz für die Aktiven ist, würde ich doch lieber
die Edifier nehmen.

@ Bier na dann Prost!


----------



## HAWX (19. Juni 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> @HAWX
> Für Musik sind aktive Monitore auf jeden Fall die bessere Lösung.
> Um mal noch einen Vorschlag zu machen, die 8" hauen schon ordentlich rein.
> ESI Near 08 Classic Aktiv Monitore
> ...



Vielen Dank schonmal für alle Antworten

Mir stellen sich aber noch einige Fragen:

1. Haben Aktive-Monitore irgendwelche größere Nachteile? Denn sowelche habe ich bei Bekannten etc noch nie gesehen.

2. Über welchen Anschluss kann ich die Aktiv-Monitore anschließen? Mir sagen die Bezeichnungen aus dem Link nicht wirklich was

3. Ist die Marke aus dem Link qualitativ gut? Esi habe ich so noch nie gehört.

Ansonsten bin ich relativ überrascht, dass das Concept C anscheinend nicht wirklich optimal ist und auch das Edifier mit Aktiv-Monitoren nicht mithalten können.

Edit: Platz hab ich genug auf meinem Schreibtisch, da steht schließlich momentan mein 5.1 System drauf.


----------



## Sync (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

1. Sie gehen nicht so tief wie ein zusätzlicher Sub. Dröhnen dafür nicht so stark.  Es ist schlicht und einfach weniger "bekannt" man kauft meist, was man sieht. geht man in nen MM etc sieht man bei den Pc Lautsprechern meist Logitech,Speedlink etc und die bieten meist nur "schlechte" 2.0 oder 2.1 an in Bereichen 10-100 EU an.
Die werden aber neidisch werden 

2. 6,3mm Klinke.. (gibt Adapter von 3,5 auf 6,3mm)

3. JA

Maße H x B x T): 358 x 255 x 322 mm
Die sind alleine 32cm tief und 25cm breit. selbst meine z5500 Satelliten sind mickrig dagegen.

Dazu bieten sie meines Erachtens eine bessere Klangqualität bei weniger Raum als ein 2.1 System

Der Klang ist meist ausgeglichener als bei einem gleich teuren 2.1 System. 2.0 wird meist eh für Musik eher empfohlen als ein 2.1 System.
Für Filme und zum Zocken würde ich dann eher zum 2.1 -5.1 greifen.
Viele 2.1 Systeme sind aber im Bass und in den Höhen überbetont. Nahfeldmonitore sind meist ausgewogener und spielen die Musik "ehrlicher". So wie sie ist.

Der Bass hat bei einem 2.1 wohl mehr "Wumms" und klingt anfangs spektakulärer, ist aber nicht so präzise wie bei einem gleich teuren 2.0 System. (da oft überbetont)

Ich bin auch vor ein Paar Monaten von 2.1 auf 2.0 umgestiegen. Anfangs war es seltsam. Wenn man sich aber einmal daran gewöhnt hat.. will man nie wieder was anderes.
Und einen Sub kann man immer noch kaufen 


Bei Fehlern bitte ich um Korrektur


----------



## Caspar (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Dafür sind wir ja da! 

1. Ja... kaum jemand kennt sie! Dafür fehlt die Propaganda. Alles soll kleiner werden weils schöner ist, was dabei rauskommt, sieht man bei Bose.  Was den Tiefgang betrifft, so muss das mit dem Sub nicht unbedingt stimmen. Bei Thomann steht 40Hz, also schätze ich, dass das -8 dB sind. Sie machen also auf jeden Fall ihre 50 Hz bei -3dB und das ist mehr als ausreichend. Die Subs kommen 10Hz tiefer, das ist schon was, aber für Musik benötigt man den Bereich kaum. Die anderen Vorteile wurden ja nun schon oft genug aufgeführt. ^^ Ein Nachteil ist vielleicht noch, dass sie manchem Hörer zu "neutral" tönen. Aber darüber würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, sie sind allemal besser als Teufel & Co.

2. Wurde auch schon von Sync beantwortet. 

3. Ja... und ja... du wirst einige Marken noch nicht gehört haben! Aber das muss nix heissen... ich kenne auch nicht die Hersteller von irgendwelchen tollen Farradteilen... FOX / Cube oder so... trotzdem kauft sich nen Freund irgendwelche 800€ Gabeln von denen. 

Weil ich die Story so mag: Ich habe nen Edifier s550 wegen einem 30€/Paar Stereo LS - Bausatz verkauft.  Okay... da fehlt wirklich bisschen Bums untenrum, bei 70Hz starten allerdings auch erst die ersten Töne und ab 90Hz gibts vollen Pegel. Das ist wahrlich manchmal zu wenig. ^^ Dafür klingts halt allgemein viel besser.


----------



## HAWX (19. Juni 2011)

Danke Sync und Caspar
Dann werden ja zukünftig Besucher blöd aus der Wäsche gucken


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Sehr schön, daß du Editüt und Logibrüll links liegen lässt.  Eine Steigerung wäre noch der Kauf eines Verstärkers und eines Pärchens Regallautsprechers.


----------



## HAWX (19. Juni 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Steigerung wäre noch der Kauf eines Verstärkers und eines Pärchens Regallautsprechers.



Was nicht ist kann noch werden

Nachdem ich mir noch den passenden Test bei Computer Base zu den 08er Esi's durchgelesen hab, stellt sich mir noch eine Frage:

Hab ich das richtig verstanden das jeder Monitor eine eigenen Stromanschluss hat?
Und das ich jetzt 2 davon brauch?

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00006J6JG/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1308474225&sr=8-1

Kann es nicht zu Problemen mit der X-Fi kommen? Ich hab ja nur einen 3,5er Klinke der für Stereo ist. Soll ich den anderen Monitor dann einfach an den für 5.1 vorgesehenen "Rear" anschließen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## hydro (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*



> Eine Steigerung wäre noch der Kauf eines Verstärkers und eines Pärchens Regallautsprechers.


Wieso sind passive LS besser als aktive? :0

Soweit ich weis, hat nur eine Box eine Endstufe.


----------



## Caspar (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Mit der Stromversorgung bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber dürfte eh alles dabei sein.

Zum Anschließen gibts Klinke Y-Kabel /Verteiler.  

Dann lass die Besucher gleich zwei mal doof gucken. Das Erste mal wenn sie die Lautsprecher sehen, das Zweite mal, wenn sie sie hören.


----------



## HAWX (19. Juni 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Stromanschluss stimmt, da ja jeder Monitor einen eigenen Verstärker besitzt.
> Eigentlich sollten die Stromkabel dabei sein, wäre verwunderlich wenn nicht.
> 
> Zum Anschließen gibts Klinke Y-Kabel /Verteiler.
> ...



Okay danke!

Ich finde die eigentlich gar nicht so groß, aber die scheinen ja echt gut zu sein

Edit: Klinken-Kabel wird ja wohl auch dabei sein!?


----------



## Sync (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*



HAWX schrieb:


> Edit: Klinken-Kabel wird ja wohl auch dabei sein!?


 

Muss nicht.
Die kosten aber auch nicht viel.

Und fall nicht darauf rein, dass teure Kabel besser klingen als billige.  
Hauptsache der Querschnitt stimmt bei einer gewissen Länge.


Edit: und zur größe: http://gallery.xleave.de/d/8304-2/esi_near08classic.jpg

Also wenn man nur normale Satelliten hatte, sind sie doch ganz schön groß


----------



## HAWX (19. Juni 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Muss nicht.
> Die kosten aber auch nicht viel.
> 
> Und fall nicht darauf rein, dass teure Kabel besser klingen als billige.
> ...



Tja die Frage ist nun sind welche dabei oder nicht? Wäre blöd wenn ich bestellt hab zusammen mit Klinken-Adapter und Y-Kabel und die "Verbindungskabel fehlen...

Was das Bild angeht, wäre es interessant zu wissen wie groß die Monitore dahinter sind


----------



## Sync (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Dann bestell Alles und wenn doppelt vorhanden schickste den Rest zurück. Gibt ja das Widerrufsrecht


----------



## Caspar (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Oder du nutzt den "Mediamarkt um die Ecke". 

Ne Mail an Thomann dürfte auch was bringen, oder du ruft gleich an!


----------



## HAWX (19. Juni 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Oder du nutzt den "Mediamarkt um die Ecke".
> 
> Ne Mail an Thomann dürfte auch was bringen, oder du ruft gleich an!



Den Mediamarkt um die Ecke gibts leider nicht

Ich werde die mal an mailn.
Man bin ich gespannt wie der Sound nachher ist! Ich werde dann nochmal nach meinem Geburtstag berichten.


----------



## Sync (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

alles klar viel erfolg schonmal, ist ne guuude entscheidung

P.S. und glückwunsch zum 1 jährigen


----------



## Caspar (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Vielleicht gibts ja noch nen Onkel Frieder (nicht Tante Emma) Hifi-/TV-Laden im Nachbardorf. (Kenne das Problem von "damals".) Die müssten sowas auch haben. Die Mail kann trotzdem nicht schaden. 

Dann mal ne schöne Party mit toller Musik!


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*



Caspar schrieb:


> 3. Ja... und ja... du wirst einige Marken noch nicht gehört haben! Aber das muss nix heissen... ich kenne auch nicht die Hersteller von irgendwelchen tollen Farradteilen... FOX / Cube oder so... trotzdem kauft sich nen Freund irgendwelche 800€ Gabeln von denen.


 
Sag nicht du kennst Cube nicht  ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...les-moegliche-327-picture375739-dsc00266.html ) .

@Topic: Gute Entscheidung, du wirst überrascht sein .

Wenn du bei Thomann was in der Bestellung vergessen hast, kannst du es immernoch in den Warenkorb packen und erneut auf bestellen klicken. Das wird, solange noch nicht versand, zur Bestellung dazugepackt. Du bekommst dann ne neue Bestellbestätigung inkl Bearbeitungsnummer und Betrag für die Überweisung.


----------



## HAWX (19. Juni 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar viel erfolg schonmal, ist ne guuude entscheidung
> 
> P.S. und glückwunsch zum 1 jährigen



Okay Danke ohne euch hätte ich die Entscheidung nicht fällen können

Ich hab 1 Jährigen? Oh hab ich nicht mitbekommen, da ich am Iphone bin



			
				Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht gibts ja noch nen Onkel Frieder (nicht Tante Emma) Hifi-/TV-Laden im Nachbardorf. (Kenne das Problem von "damals".) Die müssten sowas auch haben. Die Mail kann trotzdem nicht schaden.
> 
> Dann mal ne schöne Party mit toller Musik!



Auch dir danke für die Hilfe
Ich werd die mal anmailen und sehen was die sagen. Aber selbst ein Tante Emma/Frieder Laden ist von mir gute 10-15km weg, wenn er sowas überhaupt hat



			
				nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> @Topic: Gute Entscheidung, du wirst überrascht sein .
> Wenn du bei Thomann was in der Bestellung vergessen hast, kannst du es immernoch in den Warenkorb packen und erneut auf bestellen klicken. Das wird, solange noch nicht versand, zur Bestellung dazugepackt. Du bekommst dann ne neue Bestellbestätigung inkl Bearbeitungsnummer und Betrag für die Überweisung.



Ja bin schon gespannt, wie die Boxen meine MMS460 vom Boden wischen

Bestellt habe ich nicht und werde ich auch nicht
Das kann alles schön mein Vater machen, ich geb ihm nur die Links. Er hält immer viel von Teufel mal sehen was er dann zu meinen Aktiv-Monitoren sagt.

Edit: @Bier und Caspar: Ihr habt ja beide gestern das erste K Posts vollgemacht, guckt mal im Glückwünsche-Unterforum

Edit2: Falls es jemanden interessiert: Bei den Esi near 08 Classic, sind im Lieferumfang nur die Stromkabel dabei.
Ein Y-Kabel von 2x 6.3 Klinke auf 1x3.5 Klinke muss zusätzlich gekauft werden, das habe ich auf Nachfrage beim Support erfahren.

Edit3: Mein Vater hat so eben die Esi bestellt. Nun muss ich es nur noch bis zum 6.7(meinem Geburtstag) aushalten


----------



## HAWX (25. Juni 2011)

Heute morgen stand ein großes Packet von Thomann bei uns im Flur mit der Aufschrift "ESI Near 08"
Und ja ich durfte sie ca 5 Minuten auf Funktion testen.
So weit so gut. Erstmal das Riesenpacket die Treppe hoch schleppen.
In meinem Zimmer angekommen.
Hab ich die Boxen ausgepackt. Ich würde sagen jede einzelne ist ungefähr doppelt so hoch und 1,5 mal so breit wie mein alter Subwoofer des Philips MMS 460.
Beim Anschließen an die X-Fi stellte sich das erste Problem. Egal in welchen Klinken-Anschluss ich das Y-Kabel reinsteckte es ging nur einer der Aktiv-Monitore. Dann habe ich mal die 6.3er Klinkenanschlüsse von den Monitoren untereinander getauscht. Kein Erfolg
Schließlich habe ich mein Iphone rausgeholt und siehe da beide Boxen gehen

Zuerst einmal ist mir der deutlich voluminösere Mitteltonbereich aufgefallen. Sie hören sich einfach deutlich "größer" an. Der Bass hingegen erscheint mir sehr dezent und zurückhaltend. Da werde ich wohl noch mal an den Einstellschrauben drehen, denn etwas mehr darf es meiner Meinung nach schon sein. Soweit von den ersten Eindrücken, von nicht einmal 2-3 Minuten hören.

Eine Frage zum Schluss:
Weiß jemand welchen Anschluss der X-Fi Titanium/welche Einstellung im SoKa Treiber auswählen muss, damit der Sound ordnungsgemäß wiedergegeben wird?

Falls Interesse besteht an einem ausführlicherem Laien-Test/Review/Impressionen besteht, bitte hier bekunden, dann würde ich mich nochmal nach meinem Geburtstag hinsetzen und etwas in der Richtung verfassen.


----------



## hydro (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Interesse!

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Spielzeug!


----------



## HAWX (25. Juni 2011)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Interesse!
> 
> Viel Spass mit dem neuen Spielzeug!



Danke
Ich muss ja leider noch bis zu meinem Geburtstag warten, aber der 1. Eindruck ist vielversprechend.
Mal sehen, ob sich noch jemand interessiert.


----------



## ChavezD (25. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Danke
> Ich muss ja leider noch bis zu meinem Geburtstag warten, aber der 1. Eindruck ist vielversprechend.
> Mal sehen, ob sich noch jemand interessiert.



Melde mich auch mal, da ich die Teufel c 200 hab und eigentlich zufrieden bin mit denen, habe aber auch gute 30 m2 und holz Boden (vom dachasubau). Und dementsprechend auch einige schrägen.
Wegen frontfire hält es sich unten aber in grenzen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*



> Eine Frage zum Schluss:
> Weiß jemand welchen Anschluss der X-Fi Titanium/welche Einstellung im SoKa Treiber auswählen muss, damit der Sound ordnungsgemäß wiedergegeben wird?


 
Darauf habe ich keine Antwort. Einfach die Settings testen, wenn du sie endgültig deine sind.


Und ein kleiner Bericht wäre bestimmt interessant  Besonders dein Fazit zum Vergleich mit dem PC-Soundsystem


----------



## HAWX (26. Juni 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:
			
		

> Darauf habe ich keine Antwort. Einfach die Settings testen, wenn du sie endgültig deine sind.
> 
> Und ein kleiner Bericht wäre bestimmt interessant  Besonders dein Fazit zum Vergleich mit dem PC-Soundsystem



Okay dann probier ich später einfach mal alles durch

Zum Test: Falls sich noch ein paar Leute finden, würde ich unter anderem Vergleiche zu meinen alten Philips MMS 460 5.1 sowie einem Logitech Z-4 2.1 aufstellen.


----------



## Rolk (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*



HAWX schrieb:


> Falls Interesse besteht an einem ausführlicherem Laien-Test/Review/Impressionen besteht, bitte hier bekunden, dann würde ich mich nochmal nach meinem Geburtstag hinsetzen und etwas in der Richtung verfassen.


 
Meinerseits besteht auch Interesse. 

In einigen Rezessionen wird ein störendes Grundrauschen bei geringer Lautstärke beschrieben. Wäre schön wenn du dazu auch was schreiben könntest.


----------



## HAWX (26. Juni 2011)

Rolk schrieb:
			
		

> Meinerseits besteht auch Interesse.
> 
> In einigen Rezessionen wird ein störendes Grundrauschen bei geringer Lautstärke beschrieben. Wäre schön wenn du dazu auch was schreiben könntest.



Wenn es zu einem Test kommt, werde ich so etwas natürlich ganz besonders berücksichtigen.


----------



## jaramund (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Ich wäre auch an einem Vergleich interessiert, da, wie ich leider zu spät festgestellt  habe, das Teufel Concept E300 weniger für Musik geeignet ist wo mein Fokus z.Zt. liegt.


----------



## HAWX (26. Juni 2011)

Okay ich habe mich entschieden einen Review/Test zu schreiben.
Dieser wird vorraussichtlich zwischen dem 8.7-9.7 erscheinen.
Da dies mein erster Test wird, werde ich mir mal den Aufbau anderer Tests hier im Forum angucken.

Ich plane folgende Musiktitel mit in den Test aufzunehmen:
-Nickelback: How you reminded me
-Thirty Seconds to Mars: Kings and Queens
-Hurts: Stay
-Michael Jackson: Childhood
-Creed: Weathered
-Celine Dion: My heart will go on

Wenn es besondere Wünsche an Musik-Titeln oder ich auf etwas anderes besonders eingehen soll bitte hier reinschreiben. Ich werde dann versuchen diese zu berücksichtigen soweit möglich.

Edit: Auf Caspars Wunsch ist "Pink Floyd: The happiest days of our lives" jetzt dabei.


----------



## Caspar (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Heyho 

Ich würde mir bei dem Test das Lied "Pink Ployd - The Happiest Days of Our Lives" wünschen, am Besten die "remastered" Version. Das Lied hats in sich und zeigt schnell Vor und Nachteile. 

Allgemein ist die Qualität der Musik beim vergleichen sehr wichtig, wenn nur Matsch aufgenommen ist, hört man auch keine Unterschiede. Jedenfalls keine wesentlichen.  
Sieh mal hier nach:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/160575-musikempfehlungen-fuer-hoersessions.html


----------



## HAWX (26. Juni 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Heyho
> 
> Ich würde mir bei dem Test das Lied "Pink Ployd - The Happiest Days of Our Lives" wünschen, am Besten die "remastered" Version. Das Lied hats in sich und zeigt schnell Vor und Nachteile.
> 
> ...



Also: Dein Lied hab ich das wird garantiert aufgenommen.(gerade das erste mal gehört wusste gar nicht was das ist)
Ist ja eine sehr "eigenwilliges" Lied

Ich möchte ungern Sachen aus dem Thread aufnehmen, da ich das meiste davon nicht kenne und es deshalb schlechtwr einschätzen/vergleichen kann.
Ich halte es für sinnvoller konkrete Wünsche von euch entgegen zu nehmen, oder Musik die ich zumindest kenne.


----------



## Caspar (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Jo, da ist was dran, bisschen einhören gehört dazu. 

Höre dir mal das Album an. (Pink Floyd - The Wall) Es gibt nix geileres und das gesamte Album ist recht eigenwillig. Habs eben wieder komplett durch...


----------



## HAWX (26. Juni 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, da ist was dran, bisschen einhören gehört dazu.
> 
> Höre dir mal das Album an. (Pink Floyd - The Wall) Es gibt nix geileres und das gesamte Album ist recht eigenwillig. Habs eben wieder komplett durch...



Ich hab gerade mal geguckt...
Ich habe 15 Alben von dem von 1967-1994

Btw: Ich hab einige Lieder die mir doch irgendwie unpassend vorkommen wegeditiert.


----------



## Caspar (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Dann hoffe ich, dass du die remastered Version hast! Die kam 1994 raus, ich habe mal gelesen, dass das Album qualitativ deutlich was drauflegt. (Die andere Version habe ich garnicht erst gehört.) 

Wenn ich dann meine neuen Babys fertig habe, höre ich so lange nur Müll, bis die Chassis eingewobbelt sind... dann gehts an das Album. Ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind darauf. Dynamik testen...


----------



## HAWX (26. Juni 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hoffe ich, dass du die remastered Version hast! Die kam 1994 raus, ich habe mal gelesen, dass das Album qualitativ deutlich was drauflegt. (Die andere Version habe ich garnicht erst gehört.)
> 
> Wenn ich dann meine neuen Babys fertig habe, höre ich so lange nur Müll, bis die Chassis eingewobbelt sind... dann gehts an das Album. Ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind darauf. Dynamik testen...



Du wirst es nicht glauben ich sitz hier hör mir das Album an und denk nur WOW!
Die Lieder erzeugen eine ganz eigenartige, fesselnde Stimmung! Ich werde davon noch ein paar andere Lieder mit in den Test einbringen. 
Jetzt wird weiter gehört


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*



Caspar schrieb:


> Heyho
> 
> Ich würde mir bei dem Test das Lied "Pink Ployd - The Happiest Days of Our Lives" wünschen, am Besten die "remastered" Version. Das Lied hats in sich und zeigt schnell Vor und Nachteile.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hoffe, du meinst die "non-remastered". Die remastered-Versionen sind wie so gut wie alle der Sorte in technischer Umsetzung und somit auch klanglich Müll. 
Nimm dir alleine mal ne DAW und analysiere nur mal die Wellenform der beiden. Du wirst ganz klar erkennen können, dass schon rein optisch kaum Unterschiede zwischen leisen und lauteren Passagen erkennbar ist. Dazu kommen die dazugehörigen "Nebenwirkungen" der Totkomprimierung: Fehlende Feinauflösung und oft wird im selben Arbeitsschritt noch der Bereich um die 100Hz angehoben um es auf Brüllwürfeln "hörbar" zu machen.
Mir kommen keine remastered mehr ins Haus.


----------



## HAWX (26. Juni 2011)

Welche Version auch immer besser ist, ich hab die von 1979 und bin von der klanglich schon auf meinen "noch" Boxen begeistert

Ich plane folgende Musiktitel mit in den Test aufzunehmen: (aktualisiert)
-Nickelback: How you reminded me
-Thirty Seconds to Mars: Kings and Queens
-Hurts: Stay
-Michael Jackson: Childhood
-Creed: Weathered
-Celine Dion: My heart will go on
-Pink Floyd: The happiest days of our lives


----------



## Caspar (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Aktuell kann ich nur über die Needles hören.  Da muss ich mir mal das "alte" Album kaufen und selbst vergleichen. Ich habe damals extra die neue Version besorgt, da sie besser sein soll.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*



HAWX schrieb:


> Welche Version auch immer besser ist, ich hab die von 1979 und bin von der klanglich schon auf meinen "noch" Boxen begeistert
> 
> Ich plane folgende Musiktitel mit in den Test aufzunehmen: (aktualisiert)
> -Nickelback: How you reminded me
> ...


 
Die Auswahl ist nicht schlecht, aber bei Nickelback würde ich eher den Titel "Fight for all the wrong reasons" oder "side of a bullet" nehmen. Am besten du nimmst direkt das komplette "All the wrong reasons"-Album mit . Bei Hurts kann man noch die aktuelle Single "Better than love" mit aufnehmen. Auch recht gute Qualität und vor allem der Hallwiedergabe und der Wiedergabe feiner Effekte kann man damit recht gut auf den Zahn fühlen.


----------



## HAWX (26. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auswahl ist nicht schlecht, aber bei Nickelback würde ich eher den Titel "Fight for all the wrong reasons" oder "side of a bullet" nehmen. Am besten du nimmst direkt das komplette "All the wrong reasons"-Album mit . Bei Hurts kann man noch die aktuelle Single "Better than love" mit aufnehmen. Auch recht gute Qualität und vor allem der Hallwiedergabe und der Wiedergabe feiner Effekte kann man damit recht gut auf den Zahn fühlen.



Danke für die Tipps

Bei Nickelback muss ich mal gucken ob ich das Album habe.
Den Song von Hurts hab ich glaub ich auch nicht.


----------



## jaramund (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Mir fiel gerade noch ein, ob du vielleicht auch ein paar Aussagen zu Platzbedarf und Aufstellung am /in der Nähe vom Schreibtisch machen kannst. Ein Foto wäre da sicher auch hilfreich.
Ich habe nämlich das Problem, dass ein 2.0 System  einen höheren Aufwand beim Aufstellen bedauten würden.


----------



## HAWX (27. Juni 2011)

jaramund schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fiel gerade noch ein, ob du vielleicht auch ein paar Aussagen zu Platzbedarf und Aufstellung am /in der Nähe vom Schreibtisch machen kannst. Ein Foto wäre da sicher auch hilfreich.
> Ich habe nämlich das Problem, dass ein 2.0 System  einen höheren Aufwand beim Aufstellen bedauten würden.



Mach ich gerne wobei du den Platzbedarf ja den Maßen entnehmen kannst... oder was meinst du?

Edit: Nach nfsgame's Tipp wurde statt "how you reminded me" "fight for all the wrong reasons" aufgenommen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*

Schau mal hier rein  Extra ein Thread für Hörsessions!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/160575-musikempfehlungen-fuer-hoersessions.html


----------



## HAWX (27. Juni 2011)

Ich plane folgende Musiktitel mit in den Test aufzunehmen: (aktualisiert)
-Nickelback: Fight for all the wrong reasons
-Thirty Seconds to Mars: Kings and Queens
-Hurts: Stay
-Michael Jackson: Childhood
-Creed: Weathered
-Celine Dion: My heart will go on
-Pink Floyd: The happiest days of our lives



			
				LordMeuchelmord schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier rein  Extra ein Thread für Hörsessions!
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/160575-musikempfehlungen-fuer-hoersessions.html



Dazu hab ich in diesem Thread schonmal Stellung bezogen
Falls du einen persönlichen Wunsch hast, versuch ich den aber zu realisieren.


----------



## jaramund (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*



HAWX schrieb:


> Mach ich gerne wobei du den Platzbedarf ja den Maßen entnehmen kannst... oder was meinst du?


 
Mit den Maßen Stimmt schon, aber ich habe z.B. relativ wenig Platz am Schreibtisch (eigentlich sind es zwei aber ich brauch soviel Platz) und arbeite/lerne dort auch noch wozu ich auch den PC benötige.
Da kommen schon mal 3 Hefter und 2 Formelsammlungen zusammen die rumliegen
 - > je größer die Boxen umso weniger Platz hab ich.
Ausserdem denke ich mir, wenn man zu nah sitzt klingt es sicher auch nich allzubesonders.


----------



## HAWX (27. Juni 2011)

jaramund schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Maßen Stimmt schon, aber ich habe z.B. relativ wenig Platz am Schreibtisch (eigentlich sind es zwei aber ich brauch soviel Platz) und arbeite/lerne dort auch noch wozu ich auch den PC benötige.
> Da kommen schon mal 3 Hefter und 2 Formelsammlungen zusammen die rumliegen
> - > je größer die Boxen umso weniger Platz hab ich.
> Ausserdem denke ich mir, wenn man zu nah sitzt klingt es sicher auch nich allzubesonders.



Natürlich verstehe ich was du meinst
Ich weiß nur nicht was ich da jetzt für dich speziell testen soll. Foto's kommen ja sowieso.

Ich kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*



HAWX schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich in diesem Thread schonmal Stellung bezogen
> Falls du einen persönlichen Wunsch hast, versuch ich den aber zu realisieren.


 
Da du nichts klassisches in deiner Auswahl hast:

_Epica - Design your Universe_

In dem Stück sind Tieftonpassagen die viel abverlangen und klasischer Gesang und Instrumente. Da es sich aber um Metal handelt ist es trotzdem schön fetzig


----------



## HAWX (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C200*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Da du nichts klassisches in deiner Auswahl hast:
> 
> _Epica - Design your Universe_
> 
> In dem Stück sind Tieftonpassagen die viel abverlangen und klasischer Gesang und Instrumente. Da es sich aber um Metal handelt ist es trotzdem schön fetzig


 
Von "Epica" hab ich leider gar nichts


----------



## Caspar (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: ESI nEar 08 Classic Test-Vorbereitung*

Vielleicht kannst du mit dieser Tollen Webseite etwas anfangen!?? 
Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming


----------



## HAWX (27. Juni 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kannst du mit dieser Tollen Webseite etwas anfangen!??
> Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming



Leider gibts bei uns nur UMTS


----------



## jaramund (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: ESI nEar 08 Classic Test-Vorbereitung*



HAWX schrieb:


> Natürlich verstehe ich was du meinst
> Ich weiß nur nicht was ich da jetzt für dich speziell testen soll. Foto's kommen ja sowieso.


 
einfach ein Bild in der "finalen" Aufstellung und ein paar Worte falls dir etwas negativ auffällt.


----------



## HAWX (27. Juni 2011)

jaramund schrieb:
			
		

> einfach ein Bild in der "finalen" Aufstellung und ein paar Worte falls dir etwas negativ auffällt.



Okay das hätte es sowieso gegeben
Negatives wird natürlich ebenfalls genannt.


----------



## Caspar (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: ESI nEar 08 Classic Test-Vorbereitung*

Unpraktisch... ist ne echt tolle Seite! Inzwischen gibts da fast jedes Lied, vor einem Jahr sah das noch anders aus. 

Konntest du inzwischen die erste Lauschorgie starten? Bisschen einwobbeln?


----------



## HAWX (27. Juni 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Unpraktisch... ist ne echt tolle Seite! Inzwischen gibts da fast jedes Lied, vor einem Jahr sah das noch anders aus.
> 
> Konntest du inzwischen die erste Lauschorgie starten? Bisschen einwobbeln?



Wie gesagt 6.7 ist mein B-Day solange müsst ihr euch mindestens gedulden. Danach fang ich mit dem Test an. Bisher hab ich nur schon mal den Test gegliedert.
Am 5.7 werde ich dann den Test-Parcour mit meinen alten Boxen durchlaufen. Ehe es dann richtig los geht.

Sind das große Unterschiede ob die Aktiv-Monitore eingespielt sind oder nicht? Bzw. wie viel Zeit braucht es bis sie eingespielt sind?


----------



## PEG96 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: ESI nEar 08 Classic Test-Vorbereitung*

Hier sind ein paar Teststücke: 
Dave Brubek Quartet: Take FIve, die Stücke sind in echtem Stereo und mit einem Kunstkopf aufgenommen. Der ganze Klang muss sehr weich rüberkommen. 
Desweiteren solltest du etwas hören, was du schon einmal live gehört hasst, damit du weißt, wie es klingen sollte.


----------



## Sync (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: ESI nEar 08 Classic Test-Vorbereitung*

Noch Songvorschläge:

Celine Dion - I'm Alive   finde ich sehr geeignet. Schöne Dynamik, guter Songaufbau und gute Aufnahme.Man hört wirklich alle Instrumte über die gesamte Dauer.
Das Lied nutze ich auch immer wieder gerne um Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer zu demonstrieren.

Und eventuell noch eins aus den Top 10 der Charts oder so. Die kennt eigentlich jeder und so kann man sich einen schönen Gesamteindruck verschaffen


Edit:
Türlich musst du die Einspielen. Aber nur bei Vollmond und mit einer einer Knloblauchzehe auf jedem Lautsprecher. Währenddessen musst du Samba mit einer über 60 Jährigen tanzen. Bringt sonst nichts!!!

Nein ehrlich, ich glaube nicht, dass man die LS einspielen muss. Sondern eher, dass sich die Ohren an den neuen Klang gewöhnen müssen


----------



## HAWX (27. Juni 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind ein paar Teststücke:
> Dave Brubek Quartet: Take FIve, die Stücke sind in echtem Stereo und mit einem Kunstkopf aufgenommen. Der ganze Klang muss sehr weich rüberkommen.
> Desweiteren solltest du etwas hören, was du schon einmal live gehört hasst, damit du weißt, wie es klingen sollte.



Da guck ich morgen mal, ob ich das habe
Live habe ich bisher noch nichts nennenswertes gehört.

Edit: Hab ich leider nicht



			
				Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Noch Songvorschläge:
> 
> Celine Dion - I'm Alive   finde ich sehr geeignet. Schöne Dynamik, guter Songaufbau und gute Aufnahme.Man hört wirklich alle Instrumte über die gesamte Dauer.
> Das Lied nutze ich auch immer wieder gerne um Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer zu demonstrieren.
> ...



Ich guck mal, ob ich das habe
Als Lied das jeder kennt, hatte ich "Hurts-Stay" eingeplant.

Edit: Das Lied hab ich zwar, aber nur in unzureichender Qualität.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: ESI nEar 08 Classic Test-Vorbereitung*



> Nein ehrlich, ich glaube nicht, dass man die LS einspielen muss. Sondern  eher, dass sich die Ohren an den neuen Klang gewöhnen müssen



Das ist zwar ebenfalls eine Glaubensfrage, aber das Einspielen hat zumindest einen theoretisch erklärbaren Hintergrund. Wenn die Lautsprecher aus dem Werk kommen sind die Sicken noch etwas steif und werden durch das Einspielen weich und flexibel. Ich konnte bei meinen Magnat Quantums auch keine nennenswerten Klangveränderungen hören, allerdings ist das Risiko zumindest theoretisch größer, dass die Sicken bei hohen Lautstärken Risse bekommen wenn man sie nicht einspielen lässt.
Ich würd die Lautsprecher einfach in den ersten 24 Stunden nur bei mäßigem Pegel betreiben, aber von speziellen Einspiel-CDs und sowas halte ich auch nix. Normale Musik bewegt die Membranen genauso gut.


----------



## HAWX (27. Juni 2011)

Danke a_fire_inside


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: ESI nEar 08 Classic Test-Vorbereitung*

Einspiel-CDs...!? Welcher Verbrecher verdient denn damit sein Geld.

Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass man seine LS einspielen lassen muss, dann mit "rosa Rauschen" oder auch "pink noise" genannt. Aber dann sollte man sich auch nicht länger als nötig im Raum aufhalten


----------



## HAWX (2. Juli 2011)

Hab irgendwie den Vorschlag von Celine Dion: I'm alive total vergessen gehabt
Wird mit aufgenommen und in den Startpost integriert

Edit: Ich hab noch The White Stripes: Seven Nation hinzugefügt, dass sollte als Aufgabe für den Tieftonbereich super sein.


----------



## HAWX (6. Juli 2011)

So Update!
Die Boxen stehen vor mir und ich bin mehr als zufrieden!
Momentan muss ich mich aber noch mit Onboard-Sound begnügen.
Die 2. Box will einfach nichts von sich geben, wenn sie an der Titanium angeschlossen ist

Jemand eine Idee? Ich denke wir sind uns einig das ein Test am Onboard kaum/wenig Sinn macht...

Edit: Problem gelöst


----------



## HAWX (7. Juli 2011)

So der Test ist hier erschienen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/163307-review-esi-near-08-classic.html

Leider kann man ihn anscheinend nicht kommentieren, ich werde nochmal einen Mod um Rat fragen.


----------



## sipsap (7. Juli 2011)

schon ganz schön test. allerdings fehlt mir klassik im testfeld. sowie was schwer metallisches und elektronisches


----------

